# Hi from an INTP



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

How many packets do you normally keep on you?


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------

